# My little wild child passed her CGC test!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Last night Ella passed the Canine Good Citizen Test and I didn't realize how proud I would feel. :yahoo:This is the first time I've EVER done anything this formal and it was such a feeling of accomplishment. Ella has always been my little wild child. She is full of spit and vinegar AND sugar and spice, so we have had to practice A LOT. It all paid off last night when she passed. In fact, she was the ONLY one out of the four who tested who passed. I was a bit worried about her "stay" :sweatdrop: so I was sweating that one, but she was a little rock star! One of the members of the club who was helping came up to me and said, "See, she's proof that toy dogs CAN do obedience." In a few weeks, the beginning rally class will start, and Ella is already enrolled. I'm going to put Gracie in the beginning obedience class to refresh her skills and see if she might be able to do rally also. What a great way to bond with our fluffs!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

That is fabulous. Congratulations to both of you for such a great accomplishment.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done!! That's so great!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Ella!! :aktion033:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Way to go, Ella!! Hoping to enroll Ollie in some obdience classes when I return.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations Ella and Mommy! That is an admirable accomplishment! How old is sweet Ella now?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to Go Ella. :dothewave: I have Kelly registered to start obedience classes in September and hopefully we can take the CGC class after that and hopefully she will do as well as Ella.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea you two!!!!!!!!!!! I have to tell you though, I got more confused on the ralley course than my Aussie did. I swear he could read. And count. And looked at me like I was the worlds biggest dummy.

Have fun


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili: Way to go Ella!!! Congratulations! :chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

YAY!! Way to go Ella and Deb! :cheer:Congratulations!! Such an accomplishment!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Way to go, Ella!! Hoping to enroll Ollie in some obdience classes when I return.


I hope you find a good one. I had no clue that I should have looked for classes through a kennel club :smilie_tischkante:. This class with Ella has been beyond compare of any of the others I've taken with all my other fluffs. 



ckanen2n said:


> Congratulations Ella and Mommy! That is an admirable accomplishment! How old is sweet Ella now?


Thank you. Ella is almost 14 months old now. Time is FLYING by.



mysugarbears said:


> Way to Go Ella. :dothewave: I have Kelly registered to start obedience classes in September and hopefully we can take the CGC class after that and hopefully she will do as well as Ella.


I'm sure Kelly will be a star. :thumbsup:



spookiesmom said:


> Yea you two!!!!!!!!!!! I have to tell you though, I got more confused on the ralley course than my Aussie did. I swear he could read. And count. And looked at me like I was the worlds biggest dummy.
> 
> Have fun


I've been reading up on rally to try to prepare a bit ahead of time for the class. Oh my! I can see how the fluffs would do better than the humans. Some of the signs are quite confusing. :blink:

Thank you to everyone for celebrating Ella's achievement with me. :chili:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

That is awesome! Congratulations, I know that's a big accomplishment! They went over the CGC test in our beginning obedience class so I know it's not easy. Good job!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Good for you Ella! I'll bet it wasn't even hard for a smart little bitch like you. *


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa says: Congratulations, Ella! Mommy sez having me get my CGC was harder than when she got her masters! I don't know what that means, but I's pwoud of you!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili:Congrats Ella. Beauty and brains. :wub::wub::wub: What a wonderful achievement. Deb - you're a terrific mom!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!! Awesome job ;-). I would love to do this with Obi . Go Ella!!!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033:Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is an amazing achievement! I'm working on Bailey's CGC too.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Great work! Congratulations!


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah~~~ So proud of little Ella and Deb!!!
Both of mine are in obedience and rally. Of course Maltese can do obedience. They are very smart!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great job Ella! My two both have their CGC certificate. One would think that makes them well behaved fluffs in public. Not so much, but the classes are a great bonding experience. Both of mine are doing some just for fun agility, and Cassie is going to more obedience classes. Maybe one day I can compete with her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's so wonderful! Congrats to you and Emma!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Deb and Ella! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:dothewave: Congratulations to Deb and Ella!! artytime:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Tessa says: Congratulations, Ella! Mommy sez having me get my CGC was harder than when she got her masters! I don't know what that means, but I's pwoud of you!!!


Tessa, getting a master's degree is pretty hard, so your mommy must have worked REALLY hard with you to get your CGC! So happy that you passed such a hard test, too. :aktion033:



hoaloha said:


> Congrats!!!!!! Awesome job ;-). I would love to do this with Obi . Go Ella!!!!


You should definitely do it with Obi! It's fun to work toward a goal together.



Bailey&Me said:


> Congratulations!!! That is an amazing achievement! I'm working on Bailey's CGC too.


Oh, good luck with Bailey. I had such fun doing this. Only two parts of the test caused the other three people in our class to fail. Most of them failed test 8:
*Test 8: Reaction to another dog*
_This test demonstrates that the dog can behave politely around other dogs. Two handlers and their dogs approach each other from a distance of about 20 feet, stop, shake hands and exchange pleasantries, and continue on for about 10 feet. The dogs should show no more than casual interest in each other. Neither dog should go to the other dog or its handler._

Our evaluator was pretty strict. If the dog pulled on the leash at all to go toward the other dog, she gave one more chance and then failed them if the dog didn't basically ignore the other dog.

Some had trouble with the test which required them to "stay."




mostlytina said:


> Yeah~~~ So proud of little Ella and Deb!!!
> Both of mine are in obedience and rally. Of course Maltese can do obedience. They are very smart!!!
> 
> Congrats!!!


Have you competed, yet? If so, how often do you compete?



revakb2 said:


> Great job Ella! My two both have their CGC certificate. One would think that makes them well behaved fluffs in public. Not so much, but the classes are a great bonding experience. Both of mine are doing some just for fun agility, and Cassie is going to more obedience classes. Maybe one day I can compete with her.


LOL. I hear you. Ella is soooooo perfect indoors, but outside on our walks she still barks and lunges toward other dogs. We are working hard on correcting that.


----------

